# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ: Επιστρέφοντας στον χρόνο 43 χρόνια πίσω..

## Polyneikos

*Επιμέλεια Άρθρου: Polyneikos

4 Οκτωβρίου 1976.* 
Αυτή η ημερομηνία έμελλε να ήταν η εκκίνηση ενός ιστορικού αγώνα-θεσμού με 41 χρόνια -πλέον- πορεία, του *Πρωταθλήματος της  WABBA ή Mr Ελλάς* όπως έχει επικρατήσει στους κύκλους των βετεράνων αθλητών.
Εμπνευστής και δημιουργός ο *Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας* και το κατάστημα του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ.
Ο αείμνηστος Ζαπατίνας, έχοντας διοργανώσει την δεκαετία του 1960 τρείς αγώνες υπό την αιγίδα της IFBB, το *Mr Aθήνα του 1966* και τα Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα του 1968 και του 1969,  είχε ατονήσει για κάποια χρόνια διοργανωτικά, εφόσον είχε προκύψει και η στρατιωτική του θητεία αλλά και η επέκταση των επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων του.
H λύση της συνεργασίας του με τους αδερφούς Weider, πάγωσαν και τις διοργανώσεις της IFBB εν Ελλάδι, γεγονός που δεν πτόησε τον Ανδρέα και τον Νίκο Ζαπατίνα, οι οποίοι διατηρούσαν το κατάστημα του Αθλητή ,το γυμναστήριο αλλά και το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗ που εξέδιδαν.
Από το παζλ πλέον έλειπε η "πνοή του αθλήματος", οι αγώνες και οι αθλητές, που θα έδειχναν τα αποτελέσματα της προπόνησης!

*Δεκαετία ΄70 : Τα πρώτα χρόνια…*

Το *1975* ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας διοργανώνει το *Mr Αθήνα* με αφορμή την επέτειο των 10 ετών από το πρώτο Mr Aθήνα.
Για την ιστορία αναφέρουμε ότι Γενικός Νικητής ήταν ο *Άγγελος Πηττάς* και αυτός ο αγώνας θεωρήθηκε ο προπομπός της WABBA που θα δημιουργούταν προσεχώς.




Το* 1976* δημιουργείται η WABBA , κατόπιν συνεργασίας του *Serge Nubret*, του Γάλλου πρωταθλητή και του Ιταλού παράγοντα Bruno Piccoli. 
Μετά το Mr Olympia του 1975 υπήρχαν διαφωνίες σχετικά με τον τρόπο που διαχειριζόταν το άθλημα οι αδερφοί Weider και με τις απαραίτητες ζυμώσεις δημιουργείται στην Ευρώπη η WABBA.
O Ζαπατίνας αποφασίζει να εμπλακεί διοργανωτικά με τον νεοσύστατη Ένωση Αθλητών και ορίζεται εκπρόσωπός της στην Ελλάδα. 
Μέσω του περιοδικού των εκδόσεων ΑΘΛΗΤΗ, προκηρύσσει το Mr Eλλάς ότι θα γίνει στα 4 Οκτωβρίου στο Xίλτον, όπερ και γένετο.
Ο Ανδρέας Ζαπατίνας, θεωρούσε ότι το bodybuilding έπρεπε να καθιερωθεί ως ευγενές άθλημα συνεπώς θα  πρέπει να γινόταν σε πολυτελείς χώρους, όπως το Χίλτον.


Στις *4 Οκτωβρίου το 1976*, 41 αθλητές καταφθάνουν στο ξενοδοχείο Χίλτον  να διαγωνιστούν σε τρείς κατηγορίες ύψους.
Στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία, ο Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου, μόνιμος κάτοικος εκείνη την περίοδο στην Γερμανία, έχοντας την εμπειρία από αγώνες στην Γερμανία με την IFBB, κερδίζει την κατηγορία με 2ο τον Δημήτρη Μακρίδη από την Καβάλα και τρίτο τον Θανάση Μπαλάσκα.
Την Μεσαία κατηγορία, κερδίζει ο Γιάννης Κούκος, με πρωτοφανή γράμμωση για τα δεδομένα της εποχής.
Στην δεύτερη θέση ο Νίκος Βεϊσάκης, καθηγητής Φυσικής Αγωγής από την Κρήτη ενώ τρίτος ο Άγγελος Πηττάς, νικητής του Mr Αθήνα την προηγούμενη χρονιά 
Στην Ψηλή κατηγορία, νικητής ο Φώτης Τόμπρας  από τον Πύργο.
Στην δεύτερη θέση, ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, σε ηλικία 19 ετών, στον πρώτο του αγώνα. Τρίτος ο Μιχάλης Κιαχόπουλος.
Γενικός Νικητής του αγώνα και Μr Eλλάς για το 1976, ο *Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου*!









Στις *10 Οκτωβρίου το 1977,* στο Χίλτον πάλι, αθλητές από όλη την Ελλάδα διεκδικούν τον τίτλο της χρονιάς
Ο Γιάννης Παπαευαγγέλου από τον Πειραιά κερδίζει την Χαμηλή κατηγορία.
Ο Δημήτρης Μακρίδης, αθλητής από την Καβάλα, κερδίζει την Μεσαία ενώ στην Ψηλή κατηγορία ο περσινός νικητής Φώτης Τόμπρας, αντιμετωπίζει τον Τάσο Μώρο στην πρώτη του συμμετοχή και τον νικάει.
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο, νικητής ο *Φώτης Τόμπρας !


*




Στις *3 Δεκεμβρίου το 1978*, ο Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος από την Θεσσαλονίκη κερδίζει στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία τον Γιάννη Παπαευαγγέλου και τον Δημήτρη Μακρίδη .
Στην μεσαία κατηγορία ο Γιάννης Κούκος επικρατεί του Κρητικού Νίκου Βεϊσάκη, ενώ στην Ψηλή κατηγορία ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας επικρατεί με αντιπάλους τον Ηλια Συκινιώτη, τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και τον Τάσο Μώρο.
Ο *Αριστείδης Ζαφειρόπουλος* κερδίζει τον Γενικό Τίτλο!




Στην κατηγορία των επαγγελματιών, ο *Κώστας «**Gas**» Γιαννακόπουλος,* έκανε μια εμφάνιση λίγο πριν το Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA στην Μαδρίτη, όπου κατέλαβε την 7η θέση.




*14 Οκτωβρίου 1979.*
Στην αίθουσα Τερψιχόρη του Χίλτον , το Mr Ελλάς.
Στους εφήβους πρωτοεμφανιζόμενοι αθλητές όπως ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης, Παύλος Γεροθανάσης, Γιάννης Βασάλος, Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος, στα πρώτα τους αγωνιστικά βήματα.
Πιθανόν ούτε και οι ίδιοι δεν θα είχαν φανταστεί την μετέπειτα πορεία τους.
Ένας πρωτοεμφανιζόμενος σε αγώνες, αλλά έμπειρος αθλητής, ο 38χρονος *Φραγκίσκος Μπατής*, κάνει την εμφάνισή του και κερδίζει την Χαμηλή κατηγορία με κύριο αντίπαλο τον Δημήτρη Μακρίδη.
Στην μεσαία κατηγορία ο Νίκος Βεϊσάκης επικρατεί του Αλέκου Σιατραβάνη (η πρώτη του εμφάνιση σε αγώνες) και στην Ψηλή κατηγορία εμφανίζονται αθλητές όπως ο Μενέλαος Μπαϊμπούτης, Κιαχόπουλος Μιχάλης και Νεόφυτος Παραμυθιώτης.
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Φραγκίσκος Μπατής


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ -* *Δεκαετία του ΄80*

Στο θέατρο Ρέξ, την *1η Δεκεμβρίου 1980*, πραγματοποιήθηκε το Mr Ελλάς της WABBA.
Στους Εφήβους διακρίθηκαν οι Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος, ο Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος και ο Βλάσης Μυταράς, νικητές των τριών κατηγοριών.
Στην χαμηλη κατηγορία Ανδρών, ο Δημήτρης Μακρίδης από την Καβαλα, νικητής αυτή την χρονιά.
Στην μεσαία κατηγορία ο Κρητικός Νίκος Βεϊσάκης νικάει τον Αλέκο Σιατραβάνη, όπως και το 1979.
Στην ψηλή κατηγορια, ο Παύλος Γεροθανάσης στην πρώτη του συμμετοχή στις αντρικές κατηγορίες, νικά τον Τάσο Μώρο.
Ο* Νίκος Βεϊσάκης,* ότι δεν κατάφερε να πετύχει το 1976, το 1978 και το 1979, το πέτυχε αυτή την χρονιά: Γενικος Νικητής και Mr Eλλάς για το 1980!






Το *1981*, πραγματοποιήθηκε τον Μάιο στην Αθήνα το *Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA* με διοργανωτή τον ΑΘΛΗΤΗ και δεν έγινε εγχώρια διοργάνωση.

Το *1982, το Mr Ελλάς* πραγματοποιείται στο θέατρο Αθηνών, στις 30 Μαϊου.
Στις τρείς κλάσεις Εφήβων, διακρίνονται οι Γιάννης Διακογιαννης, Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος και ο Κώστας Μπουρνάζος.
Γενικός Νικητής στους Εφήβους, ο Γιάννης Παναγιωτόπουλος.
Στους Άντρες, ο Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος νικητής της Χαμηλής κατηγορίας, ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης νικητής της Μεσαίας κατηγορίας και ο Δημήτρης Γκιουλέας, νικητής της Ψηλής κατηγορίας.
Ο *Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος*, χρήζεται Γενικός Νικητής.




Αξίζει να αναφερθεί ότι στον αγώνα για πρώτη φορά καθιερώνεται ο τίτλος *Μr Aκρόπολις*, για τους παλαιούς τροπαιούχους του τίτλου Mr Eλλάς. Ήταν ένα κίνητρο να διαγωνίζονται παλαιοί πρωταθλητές.
*Φραγκίσκος Μπατής* και *Γιάννης Κούκος* μοιράζονται τον τίτλο με ισοπαλία!
Αγωνίστηκε και ο πρώτος Mr Ελλάς του 1976, Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου.





Το *1983*, στις 29 Μαίου, επιστροφή του αγώνα σε ξενοδοχείο, στο Intercontinental.
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο, οι Χρήστος Λυμπέρης (Χαμηλή κατηγορία), Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης (Μεσαία κατηγορία) και Τάσος Μώρος (Ψηλή κατηγορία), δίνουν σκληρή μάχη, κυρίως μεταξύ των 2 τελευταίων στην οποία επικρατεί ο *Τάσος Μώρος*
Στο έπαθλο Ακρόπολις, ο *Απόστολος Φραντζανάς* επικράτησε του Ηλια Συκινιώτη και του Λάμπη Αβελκίου





*Ιούνιος 1984.* Επιστροφή στο Χίλτον.
Στις κατηγορίες Εφήβων διακρίνοται οι Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης, Νίκος Στρατόπουλος και Κυριάκος Τουλγερίδης.
Γενικός Νικητής στους Έφηβους ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης.
Στους Άντρες ο Χρήστος Λυμπέρης νικά για δεύτερη χρονιά την Χαμηλή κατηγορία, ο Γιώργος Γουλτίδης την Μεσαία και ο Διονύσης Βολικός την Ψηλή.
Ο *Διονύσης Βολικός* επικρατεί στον Γενικό Τίτλο και γίνεται ο νεαρότερος Mr Eλλάς, στην ηλικία των 21 ετών!
Στο έπαθλο Ακρόπολις, επικρατεί ο *Γιάννης Κούκος* των Λάμπη Αβελκίου και Τάσου Μώρου




Το *1985*, διοργανώνεται στο Χίλτον το *Mr Ελλάς*.
Ο Αργύρης Τσοπουρίδης,νικητής της Χαμηλής κατηγορίας, ο Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης, νικητής της Μεσαίας κατηγορίας και ο Χρήστος Παρνασσάς, νικητής της Ψηλής, συναντιούνται στον Γενικό Τίτλο.



Νικητής ο *Χρήστος Παρνασσάς*!



Στο έπαθλο Ακρόπολις, ο νικητής του Mr Eλλάς 1984 *Διονύσης Βολικός* επικρατεί των Λάμπη Αβελκίου και Ηλία Συκινιώτη



To *1986 το* *Mr* *E**λλάς* μεταφέρεται στην πόλη της Πάτρας .
Ο Σπύρος Μαραγκάκης, νικητής της Χαμηλής κατηγορίας, ο Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος, νικητής της Μεσαίας και ο Γιάννης Γκίνης, νικητής στην Ψηλή κατηγορία, συναντιούται στην μάχη του Γενικου Τίτλου.
*Νικητής ο Πιέρρος Πετρόπουλος.*
Στο έπαθλο Μr Ακρόπολις, νικητής ο περσινός Mr Eλλάς, *Χρήστος Παρνασσάς.

*

Το *1987 το Πρωτάθλημα* επανέρχεται στην Αθήνα και συγκεκριμένα στο θέατρο Ακροπόλ. 
Ο Γιάννης Μελισσουργός στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία, ο Θανάσης Κοψιάς στην Μεσαία κατηγορία και ο Βαγγέλης Λαζάρου της Ψηλής κατηγορίας, αναμετρήθηκαν στον Γενικό Τίτλο.
Νικητής ο *Θανάσης Κοψιάς* !





Στο έπαθλο Ακρόπολις, ο *Γιάννης Γκίνης* επικράτησε του Χρήστου Παρνασσά.




Το *1988, στις 22 Μαϊου* στο ξενοδοχείο Caravel ,πραγματοποιείται το Mr Eλλάς.
Ο Γιάννης Μελισσουργός νικητής στην Χαμηλή κατηγορία όπως και το 1987. Στην Μεσαία κατηγορία νικητής ο Γιώργος Σαζακλής ενώ στην Ψηλή κατηγορία ο Δημήτρης Κλαδούχος επικράτησε του περσινου νικητή της κατηγορίας, Βαγγέλη Λαζάρου.
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο, νικητής ο *Γιάννης Μελισσουργός.*
*Μ**r* *A**κρόπολις* για δεύτερη συνεχόμενη χρονιά ο* Γιάννης Γκίνης


*



*28 Μαϊου του 1989*, ξενοδοχείο Novotel.
Σε αυτή την διοργάνωση εισαγάγεται η *Π.Ε.Σ.Δ.* ως Ένωση Αθλητών με πρόεδρο τον Γιώργο Θωκταρίδη και υπό την αιγίδα της WABBA διοργανώνεται το Μr Ελλάς.
Κατηγορίες κιλών πλέον και όχι ύψους.
Ο *Σωκράτης Κρυστάλης* (-75κ.), επικρατεί στον Γενικό Τίτλο του Γιάννη Μαρονικολάκη (-95κ.) και του Σάκη Τσιλιγκούδη (-85κ.)

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ - Δεκαετία του ΄90*

*Στις 6 Μαϊου του 1990* στο ξενοδοχείο Νοvotel στο Mr Eλλάς ξανασυγκρούονται ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης  με τον Σωκράτη Κρυστάλη στον Γενικό Τίτλο (όπως και το 1989), μαζί με τον Θοδωρή Κομνηνό, Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη, Δημήτρη Ασημομύτη, Γιάννη Μελισσουργό, Γιάννη Κουκο.
Γενικός Νικητής αυτή την φορά ο* Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης

*



Το* 1991* στις κατηγορίες Ανδρών ξεχώρισαν οι Τάκης Τσιβιλής (-85κ.), ο Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης (-95)και ο Γιάννης Κουνάλης (+95)
Στον Γενικο Τίτλο διαγωνίστηκαν και οι Εφηβοι Θοδωρής Κοσυφίδης και Βασίλης Γρίβας αλλά και ο βετεράνος Τάσος Μώρος.
Στην τελική μάχη κυρίως μεταξύ Μώρου και Γρίβα, ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας* στην ηλικία των 21 ετών ανακυρήσσεται Γενικός Νικητής!




Το *1992* , ο Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης νικητής της κατηγορίας +90κ. κερδιζει στην κατηγορία του τον Γιαννη Κοπαρίδη και τον Θοδωρη Καραγκιαβούρη.
Στην -90 ο Χρηστος Κεχαγιάς νικά τον Κώστα Σπυρόπουλο και τον Δαυιδ Μπαλάσα ενώ στην -85 ο Γρηγόρης Νικολόπουλος κερδίζει τον Σωκράτη Κρυστάλη και τονΓιώργο Γουλτίδη.
Στον Γενικό Τίτλο ο *Δημήτρης Ασημομύτης* επικρατεί του Θοδωρή Κοσυφίδη και του Γρηγόρη Νικολόπουλου



*30 Μαϊου 1993*. Έναν τίτλο που έφτασε κοντά αρκετές χρονιές ο *Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης*, κερδίζοντας την κατηγορία του αλλά όχι τον Γενικό Τίτλο, το πετυχαίνει! Επικρατεί του Θοδωρή Κοσυφίδη (-92κ.) και του Χρήστου Κεχαγιά (+92κ.)
Δύο εβδομάδες αργότερα, κερδίζει και την Μεσαία κατηγορία στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA!



To *1994* , η σειρά του *Γιάννη Κοπαρίδη* να πάρει τον Γενικό Τίτλο, επικρατώντας των Χρήστο Κεχαγιά και Λευτέρη Τσουγκαράκη.



Το *1995*, ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας* , επικρατεί του Στέλιου Μπουντούλη και του Χρήστου Κεχαγιά και γίνεται ο αθλητής που έχει κάνει 2 νίκες (εως τότε) στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών



*Το 1996, η WABBA διοργανώνει αγώνες στο REX. Γενικός Νικητής ο Κώστας Σαρρηγιάννης!

*




Για εκείνη την χρονιά, σε μια μικρή διάσπαση που είχε γινει η ΠΕΣΔ έκανε ξεχωριστό αγώνα από την WABBA

*19 ΜαΪου 1996.* Ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας* επιβεβαιώνει την κυριαρχία του και επικρατεί στον Γενικό Τίτλο στον αγώνα της ΠΕΣΔ του Γιάννη Κουνάλη (+90κ.) και Γιώργου Παπαδάκη (-80κ.), και πλέον φτάνει τους τρεις Γενικούς Τίτλους Mr Ελλάς στο ενεργητικό του.





*25 Μαϊου 1997*, πραγματοποιείται το Πρωτάθλημα στο Novotel, σημείο που έχει καθιερωθεί από το 1989 στην WABBA.
 Ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας*  επικρατεί του Γιάννη Διρβάνη στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών και  σπάει το προσωπικό του ρεκόρ, κερδίζει την 3η συνεχόμενη νίκη σε Mr Ελλάς (1995-1996-1997)και την τέταρτη προσωπική συνολικά!


Στις *10 Μαϊου του 1998,* στην κατηγορία για τον Γενικό Τίτλο, αναμετριούνται οι Νίκος Σιγαλας (-80κ), Βαγγέλης Φύτρος (-90κ.) και Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (+90).
Νικητής ο *Βαγγέλης Φύτρος*!





Το *1999*, στο κλειστό γήπεδο Περιστερίου αυτή την φορά το Πρωτάθλημα της ΠΕΣΔ.
Στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών έπαιξαν οι νικητές των τριων κατηγοριών:Γιάννης Στεφάνου (-80), Στέλιος Μπουντούλης (-90) και Παναγιώτης Σιώτης (+90).  Εκεί προστέθηκαν ο Βασίλης Γρίβας καθώς και ο "Ηρακλής του Πειραιά", Βαγγέλη Λαζάρου, σε ένα comeback από το 1988!
Η πρώτη θέση παιζόταν πλέον μεταξύ του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη και του Βασίλη Γρίβα.
Νικητής του αγώνα, ο αγαλμάτινος *Βασίλης Γρίβας*  , στην 5η του νίκη σε Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA-ΠΕΣΔ!

----------


## Polyneikos

*WABBA MR ΕΛΛΑΣ - Δεκαετία του ΄00

*Το *2000*, ο Δημήτρης Μηχανός (+90κ.) , 2ος στην κατηγορία το 1999, επανέρχεται σε φοβερή φόρμα και νικά τον Μιχάλη Πρασάκη (2ος) και τον Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη (3ος)
Ο Παναγιώτης Μεταξάκης (-90κ.) από την Κρήτη, ερχόμενος από νίκες σε Mr Κρήτη και Mr Aιγαίο, επικρατει του Αρη Παπαδάκη και τον Γιώργου Καγκελάρη.
Ο Γιώργου Κεραμυδάς (-80κ) επικρατεί του Γιώργου Μπουζιάνα και  Ηλία Σαρρή.
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Δημήτρης Μηχανός* από το Λουτράκι!





Το *2001*, ο αγώνας μεταφέρεται στο ξενοδοχείο President.
Στην κατηγορία -80 ο Γιώργος Κωστελέτος επικρατεί του Σαρακίνη Μπάμπη.
Ο Χρήστος Μαλτέζος από την Πάτρα στην -90, επικρατεί του Νίκου Μερεκούλια και Γιωργου Μάζη.
Στην βαριά κατηγορία +90, ο Στράτος Αργυρακης στην 1η θέση, ο Στέλιος Γκίκας από την Νέα Μάκρη, νικητής στο Mr Αιγαιο πριν από μια εβδομάδα, βγαίνει 2ος και 3ος ο Άρης Παπαδάκη.
Στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών προστίθεται ο *Γιώργος** Παπαδάκης* από την Κρήτη  επικρατεί του Γιώργου Κωστελέτου και του Στράτου Αργυράκη.




*26 Μαϊου 2002*, η σειρά του *Παναγιώτη Σιώτη* να στεφθεί Μr Eλλάς.
Μετά από το 1998 και 1999 που έφτασε κοντά στον Γενικό Τίτλο αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε, ήρθε η σειρά του πρωταθλητή από την Λαμία με αντιπάλους στον Γενικό Τίτλο τους Λάζαρο Πολυκανδρίτη και Μάκη Μαυροδήμο 








Ο αγώνας το *2003* μεταφέρεται στην Πάτρα.
Ο *Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης* (-80κ.), πρωταθλητής από την Πάρο, αντιμετωπίζει στον Γενικό Τίτλο τον Μιχάλη Καρύδη (-90), τον Γιάννη Κοπαρίδη (+90), τον Μαρκοπουλο Γιώργο (-70) και τον Παναγιώτη Βίτσα, νικητή των Εφήβων και ανακυρήσσεται Γενικός Νικητής!





To *2004,* το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA γίνεται στο ξενοδοχείο President.
O Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός, έχοντας πάρει και τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Κύπελλο του Νοεμβρίου του 2003, αντιμετωπίζει τον Κερκυραίο Γιώργο Κωστελέτο και τον Γιώργο Μπουζιάνα στον Γενικό Τίτλο.
Ανακυρήσσεται Γενικός Νικητής ο *Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανός.*
Αυτή η χρονιά ήταν η τελευταία του Μιχάλη αγωνιζόμενος ως ερασιτέχνης στην WABBA.
Ακολούθησαν συμμετοχές του στις επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες της WABBA ώσπου έγινε IFBB Pro.



To *2005*, το Πρωτάθλημα μεταφέρεται στην Θεσσαλονίκη.
Ο *Γιώργος** Κωστελέτος*, διεκδικητής του Γενικού Τίτλου την προηγούμενη χρονιά, κερδίζει τον Τίτλο με αντιπαλους  τους Σεβαστό Γεροβασίλη (Ψηλή), Διονύση Τσιγάντε (Χαμηλή) και Νίκο Γουσέτη (Masters).







*21* *M**αϊου 2006*, επιστροφή στο Novotel και στην Αθήνα .
O Στέλιος Μπουντούλης (Χαμηλή κατηγορία), Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας (Μεσαία), Αντώνης Κονδύλης (Ψηλή) και ο Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης (νικητής Μasters) αγωνίζονται για τον Τίτλο του Mr Ελλάς.
Γενικός Νικητής ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης


*




Το* 2007* , ο* Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης* κάνει το repeat.
Με αντιπάλους τον Στέλιο Γκίκα (Ψηλή κατηγορία), Φάνη Αντωνόπουλο (Μεσαία) και Γιώργο Καρρά (Χαμηλή), κερδίζει για 2η συνεχόμενη χρονιά τον Γενικό Τίτλο.







Το *2008,* ο *ΕλληνοΑιγύπτιος Οσμάν Ελ Σαϊντ*, κατακτά τον τίτλο, νικητής της Μεσαίας κατηγορίας με αντιπάλους τον Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη (Χαμηλή κατηγορία) και τον Γιώργο Αιχμαλωτίδη (Ψηλή κατηγορία)




Το *2009*, ο *Αντώνης Κονδύλης*, νικητής της Ψηλής κατηγορίας, αντιμετωπίζει τον Στέλιο Μπουντούλη (Χαμηλή κατηγορία) και τον Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο (Μεσαία κατηγορία) και βγαίνει Γενικός Νικητής!
Στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα που ακολούθησε, βγαίνει νικητής της κατηγορίας του!










_Συνεχίζεται..._

----------


## Muscleboss

Πραγματικά ταξίδι στο χρόνο για όσους από εμάς έχουμε παρακολουθήσει από κοντά ή από τα περιοδικά, τη διοργάνωση του Mr Hellas WABBA, που για ένα μεγάλο διάστημα ήταν ο σημαντικότερος αγώνας στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δεκαετία του 2010*

*Το 2010, ένας Γενικος Τίτλος – «φωτιά».*
Οι νικητές των κατηγοριών, Λάζαρος Πολυκανδρίτης (Χαμηλή), Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος (Μεσαία), Μάρκος Κότυλακ (Ψηλή) θα αγωνιστούν για τον Τίτλο, με την προσθήκη στην κατηγορία Πρωταθλητών του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη και του Γιώργου Παπαδάκη.
Μετά από εξαντλητικές συγκρίσεις, νικητής ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος*!




To *2011*, o Kρητικός πρωταθλητής Γιώργος Παπαδάκης επανέρχεται για να διεκδικήσει τον τίτλο που είχε κερδίσει το 2001 και έχασε την προηγούμενη χρονιά.
Αντίπαλοι του οι Γιώργος Ρουμπάνης (Μεσαία κατηγορία), Νίκος Καυγάς (Ψηλή) και ο Οσμάν Ελ Σαϊντ, νικητής το 2008.
Επικρατεί ο *Γιώργος** Παπαδάκης!

*

*Το 2012,* άλλος ένας Γενικός Τιτλος με μεγάλα ονόματα και για γερά νεύρα.
Οι νικητές των κατηγοριών, Γιώργος Ξάνθης (Juniors), Θανάσης Αττιλάκος (Μεσαία κατηγορία), Χρήστος Χειμώνας (Μasters) και Δημήτρης Ρόκκας (Ψηλή).
Στην μάχη προστέθηκαν οι Παναγιώτης Σιώτης και Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος.
Μετά από πολλά comparisons, ο *Θανάσης Αττιλάκος* σε φοβερή φόρμα επικρατεί του Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλου 



Το *2013*, η χρονιά των εκπλήξεων στο Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA.
Mαζί με τους νικητές των κατηγοριών BB, τον Παντελή Σταυρουλάκη (Χαμηλή κατηγορία), Αχιλλέα Βεσάι (Μεσαία) , τον Τζόνι Γιούσεφ (Juniors) διαγωνίστηκε ο νικητής της κατηγορίας Body Fitness, Kωνσταντίνος Τσάφος, σε εξαιρετική φόρμα. 
Νικητής ο *Κωνσταντίνος Τσάφος,* σε έναν αγώνα που έμεινε στην ιστορία.

 

Το *2014,* ο αγώνας γίνεται στο κέντρο διασκέδασης ΘΕΑ στο Παλαιό Φάληρο.
Οι νικητές κατηγοριών Παντελής Σταυρουλάκης (Χαμηλή), Βασίλης Φυσατίδης (Μεσαία), Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης (Ψηλή) , Χρήστος Κυριαζής (Υπερψηλή) και Κώστας Κουτρουμπάς (Masters) θα διαγωνιστούν στον Γενικό Τίλτο με τον Γιάννη Μάγκο.
Ο *Γιάννης Μάγκος* παίρνει τον τίτλο, όπως και τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Παγκόσμιο της WABBA  στο Ναύπλιο!



*Το 2015,* ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης έρχεται να διεκδικήσει έναν τίτλο που είχε ξαναπάρει το 2002.
Αντιμετωπίζει τον Γιάννη Ιγκιρλή (ΥπερΨηλη) και τον Γιώργο Αθανασίου (Μεσαία κατηγορία)
Νικητής ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης, ο οποίος τις επόμενες ημέρες κέρδισε και τον Παγκόσμιο Τιτλο στην κατηγορία Masters στην Ιταλία!



Το *2016* , ο *Αλέξανδρος Καλαϊντζής* νικητής της Χαμηλής κατηγορίας από την Θεσσαλονίκη, αντιμετωπίζει τον Χρήστο Νάτσιο, νικητή της Body Fitness και τον Κώστα Αυγητίδη, νικητή της Μεσαίας κατηγορίας και κερδίζει τον Γενικο Τίτλο!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στατιστικά Στοιχεία* 

Ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας* έχει κερδίσει 5 φορές το Mr Ελλάς. (1991-1995-1996-1997-1999)



Από 2 νίκες έχουν ο *Γιώργος Παπαδάκης* (2011-2011), *Παναγιωτης Σιώτης* (2002-2015) και ο *Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης* (2006-2007)

--------

Οι νεαρότεροι Μr Eλλάς ήταν ο* Διονύσης Βολικός* το 1984 (21 ετών) και ο *Βασίλης Γρίβας* το 1991 (21 ετών)

--------

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πολυ καλο αρθρο κ ανασκοπηση Κωστα :03. Clap: 

Ενα ονομα που λειπει σαν ''Μιστερ Ελλας'' μια κ αγωνιζοταν  στην Wabba ειναι του Γιαννη Γκινη.
Μπορει βεβαια να πηρε το Ακροπολις το 1987 αλλα χωρις να εχει παρει προηγουμενως τον τιτλο που αναφερουμε.
Απο αυτη την χρονια αρχισε η ''παντοκρατορια'' του κ οι βλεψεις του ηταν μεγαλυτερες  ,σαρωσε αλλους τιτλους διεθνεις κ το Μρ. Οδυσσεια που ειχε κ χρηματικα επαθλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Επικαιροποιήθηκε το αρχείο για την ιστορική αναδρομή των αγώνων των Πρωταθλημάτων της WABBA!*





*Γενικός Νικητής το 2019, παίρνοντας το 4ο Mr Ελλάς-Πρωτάθλημα στην WABBA στην καριέρα του, ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης!*

----------

